

Nokia's Upcoming 10.1-inch Tablet - Sneak Preview - technogist
http://www.technogist.com/2012/12/nokia-upcoming-10.1-inch-tablet-sneak-preview.html

======
thedrbrian
Less sneak preview more collection of rumours

